# Make Your CD-ROM Read DVD's



## VarDOS (May 29, 2009)

Make Your CD-ROM \ CD-RW  To Read DVD’s To Watch Movies

[MOD YOUR CD-ROM]

There Are Two Types Of CD-ROMS That Can Be Modded
1)    24x – 40x
2)    40x – 52x

Drives From 2x – 24x Are Too Old, So They Cannot Be Modded

We Have To Go With Laser Head Adjustment

The Track Pitch Of CD’s Is 1.6 microns & The Tracjk Pitch Of DVD’s, The Minimum Length Of Track Pitch Of CD’s Is 0.843mm & The Minimum Length Of Track Pitch Of DVD’s Is 0.293mm, As-a-result DVD’s Can Store Much More Data In The Size Of A CD.
Now We Need To Adjust The Laser Head So That It Can Read Discs With Shorter Track Pich. 

Lets Start

Open Up The CD-ROM / CD-RW, You See The Lense On The Rail This Is The Laser Head, On The Side Of The Laser Head There Is A Screw You Can Adjust [This Is The Master Key For This MOD]

This Screw Adjusts The Size Of The Laser Beam That Lands On The Disc, The Laserbeam Should Be Less Than 0.293mm, To Read The DVD’s, To Do This Turn The Screw 2 – 3 Times, I Got This Number After Lot Of Trials [Don’t Forget How Many Times You Have Turned The Screw] [Safer Way : Keep A Note Of It]

Now We Go With Speed Adjustment

DVD-ROM Plays DVD’s Smoothly At 4x Speed, Now We Are Modding A 32x ROM To Read DVD’s, If DVD’s Are Read At 32x Speed, It Can Cause Damage To Both DVD As Well As The CD-ROM, So We Need To Decrease The Speed.

Power Supplies Can Provide 5V [Red Wire] & 12V (Yellow Wire) Electricity Output For Molex Connectors. Find The Molex Connector You'll Plug Into The Modded CD-ROM Drive, Cut The Yellow Wire Or Insulate With Tape, So Only 5V Of Electricity Is Transferred To The CD-ROM Drive. The Speed Of The Drive Is Now 32 * 5/17 = 9.41x & Can Now FulFill Our Requirements.

[Note : I Have Tested It & If You Go Wrong And Cause Any Damage To Drive I Will Not Be Responsible] 

Offline Viewing


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 30, 2009)

If this is ur own effort , Hats Off ! Will be a boon for the members having the CD-ROMs in stock


----------



## Smoke (May 31, 2009)

Very old and already posted several times.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-62152.html
*forums.techarena.in/tips-tweaks/775396.htm


----------



## kalpik (May 31, 2009)

And of course its completely bogus! Wont work.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 31, 2009)

I would have paid attention 2-3 years ago.


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 10, 2009)

kalpik said:


> And of course its completely bogus! Wont work.



lOl...i have an ejectable cd drive so i cannot test myself 
But am sure i can make DVD-r drive read CD's without a tweak


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd rather spend 1k and buy a DVD writer than doing this idiocy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 10, 2009)

^ it's definitely not for a richerich like you, sunny boy


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd also go with sunny better safe than sorry lol


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 10, 2009)

I think trying ths is a gr8 idea. Aftr all its techie. Ny1 can buy a DVD-ROM nw its available for 1.2k. I'd love 2 try ths to my older CD-ROM


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

kalpik said:


> And of course its completely bogus! Wont work.



Totally agreed.



> Lets Start
> 
> Open Up The CD-ROM / CD-RW, You See The Lense On The Rail This Is The Laser Head, On The Side Of The Laser Head There Is A Screw You Can Adjust [This Is The Master Key For This MOD]
> 
> This Screw Adjusts The Size Of The Laser Beam That Lands On The Disc, The Laserbeam Should Be Less Than 0.293mm, To Read The DVD’s, To Do This Turn The Screw 2 – 3 Times, I Got This Number After Lot Of Trials [Don’t Forget How Many Times You Have Turned The Screw] [Safer Way : Keep A Note Of It]



CD & DVD drives use different kind of laser ray to read discs..So it won't work.

If all the lasers were same you could burn discs with ROm drives & read Blue ray discs with DVD drives........... & I've seen this trick on many other places before here..so the trick is basically a ripped one 



> Now We Go With Speed Adjustment
> 
> DVD-ROM Plays DVD’s Smoothly At 4x Speed, Now We Are Modding A 32x ROM To Read DVD’s, If DVD’s Are Read At 32x Speed, It Can Cause Damage To Both DVD As Well As The CD-ROM, So We Need To Decrease The Speed.
> 
> Power Supplies Can Provide 5V [Red Wire] & 12V (Yellow Wire) Electricity Output For Molex Connectors. Find The Molex Connector You'll Plug Into The Modded CD-ROM Drive, Cut The Yellow Wire Or Insulate With Tape, So Only 5V Of Electricity Is Transferred To The CD-ROM Drive. The Speed Of The Drive Is Now 32 * 5/17 = 9.41x & Can Now FulFill Our Requirements.



Do you have even a little idea about Cd & DVD drives x speed rating ?????

In case of CDs 1x means = 150KB/s
In case of DVDs 1x means = 1350 KB/s

A DVD drive supports max speed of 22x which means  29700 KB/S or 198x of CD reading speed !!

So if 32x CD reading speed means 3.5x DVd read speed ( approx ) & if you are going to provide insufficient power to a drive it will not start.

Go get your head examined by a doctor & learn some math & some thing about computers


----------



## mughal (Aug 21, 2009)

is this work any one tried?????????


----------



## Anorion (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol... people here wont get trolled and destroy their CD Drives.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 27, 2009)

^^^Hi topgear,
really bro,At one time i was shocked now after reading ur post i could not stop laughing.
I simply cant stop it.Neway I completely agree with u.

And for others,If u really want to buy a NEW CDRW OR DVDRW then please go ahead with this trick and tell ur father or guardian or yourself that finally this old one has stoped working . SO u deserve a new one. Else DONT TRY IT.
Regards,
Fatalcore


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ That's all right. The title of this thread is also a funny one


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 28, 2009)

this post should be funny stuff section... (
Don't try this at your computer.,, use your friend's computer...


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2009)

^^ Rightly said. Mods should move it from Tutorials sec


----------



## max_demon (Aug 29, 2009)

but there do exists overclock which promishes of giving better performance than stock anytime , so if possible in Processor then why not cdvd drives . 

i would love anytime to use PS3's blue ray to be used in a regular computer


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2009)

Crap thread. Locked.


----------

